# Necessary items and Introducing our little guy who will come home in May :)



## Paulusmc1 (Mar 30, 2014)

We picked out our boy last week. We are going to visit again this weekend! Name is still TBA, but if I have my way, it will be Truman (nn True) 

Thanks for the help everyone has given so far. Many questions still to come!

This is the list we've made of what to have ready. Do you see anything unnecessary or missing?

Crate
Puppy food (will start with what breeder is giving)
Stainless steel water and food bowl
Zymox ear cleaner
Harness
Leash
Brush
Soft toys
Shampoo
Toothbrush and paste
Expen
Soft bed or blanket for inside crate or expen
Pet waste bags for walks
Puppy pads
Nail clippers

Hopefully I attached the photo right


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

What a cute boy. He resembles my Molly. A few items to add to your list might be collar, ID tag, conditioner, comb, training treats, Nature's miracle and baby wipes.


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

and Costco/Sam'sClub supply of paper towels... lots and lots of paper towels. 

He is adorable.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

that face is just so adorable!!! Sounds like you are on top of things!! ( The wait is hard isn't it?
)


----------



## Celesthav (Mar 20, 2013)

He's so CUTE! You've got a good list. Ditto on paper towels.  
Jeanne & Maggie


----------



## Paulusmc1 (Mar 30, 2014)

Thank you all!


----------



## DawnH (Jan 21, 2014)

Xanax? It's really not that bad! He's adorable...so many little bandits here.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Such a sweet good looking baby! You need a nylabone for chewing.


----------



## Wags Mom (Dec 15, 2013)

Even though you will be watching your puppy closely, you might want to go ahead and puppy proof the room or rooms where he will be staying. My vet warned me about electrical cords and hawks. I covered all of the cords in the two rooms where I knew we would be spending time. 

Red tailed hawks and great horned owls are frequently found in residential neighborhoods where I live. My vet mentioned that one of his clients, who lived near me, had their puppy picked up by a hawk while they were out walking. While the puppy did have some injuries, he survived because he was on a leash. Hawks are not always deterred by nearby dogs or people.


----------



## Wags Mom (Dec 15, 2013)

Forgot to mention--your puppy is adorable.


----------



## Busy Procrastinator (Mar 27, 2014)

SO cute! Love his name, too!

I second the recommendation for Nature's Miracle and paper towels! LOL. 

-Metal comb and brush
-Flossy rope
-Mini Kong
-A clicker if you want to do clicker training
-A hanging bell for the door (make him ring with his little paw before going out - you will be amazed how quickly they learn to ring to go out!) 

-For a baby puppy collar, I use a neoprene stretchy collar with Velcro (for cats) that can breakaway or puppy can get out of it caught on something. Seems little pups can get into all kinds of tight spaces and I worried about choking.

Lastly, tons of patience and plenty of time! 
Enjoy!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Busy Procrastinator said:


> -For a baby puppy collar, I use a neoprene stretchy collar with Velcro (for cats) that can breakaway or puppy can get out of it caught on something. Seems little pups can get into all kinds of tight spaces and I worried about choking.


Better yet, never leave a puppy alone with any type of collar on.  When they are on leash, they should be wearing a harness to protect their neck and throat from damage, unless they are in a formal obedience class where they are learning to walk on a completely loose lead anyway. And in a class like this, they would be right with you and unable to get hung up on anything.


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

I found a clip on collar to be the easiest thing to use for a very young puppy. In the beginning she was going out about every hour and once or twice in the middle of the night.
The collar could be clipped on and off quickly and I just kept it attached to the leash. I agree that the harness is best for walking on leash but it would have been much too hard to put on and off for the frequent potty trips we were making in the beginning.


----------



## Busy Procrastinator (Mar 27, 2014)

I do worry about the collar, Karen, and have introduced puppy to a harness (still too big) but with the frequent potty trips just want a quick remedy. My puppy isn't chipped yet, and I do worry about her getting out, somehow. With teenagers in the house and doors left open, etc, I want SOMETHING that identifies her, just in case. We do take it off for bedtime crating and ex-pen. My fear of her getting out and lost/stolen outweighs my fear that she could catch the collar and not be able to free herself. We are pretty much on her 24/7 at this point.


----------



## SJ1998 (Feb 4, 2013)

Cute puppy! You need a CC buttercomb! I have #005. It is expensive but worth it!


----------



## betteboop57 (Apr 9, 2014)

ADORABLE!!! Such a beautiful face! 
I would suggest a car harness!! Dogs in a car can become missiles or get really hurt with a hard break. Here in OH, you can get a ticket if you're holding your dog on your lap in the front seat, even the passenger seat. Also, can you imagine what an airbag would do to him? Remember, we don't know when an accident will occur....that's why it's call and accident.  You wouldn't carry an infant, would you??
We also purchased a car seat that uses the seatbelt to hold it in. He enjoys sitting up and looking out and when he lays down he has a great comfy, safe place. We went through several before finally getting one that he couldn't jump out of (and hang by his harness...yeah that was NOT fun).
We went to a very popular parade a few weeks ago and I was horrified at the amount of dogs that were on leashes, especially the little ones!! They were getting kicked around, stepped on and leashes knocking little kids over....it was awful! Where was Teddy??? In his stroller, of course!! I can't tell you how many times I was stopped and told "GOOD IDEA!" Honestly, I would have been an absolute wreck if he wasn't secure. (besides the stuff on the street/sidewalk the dogs were stepping in and eating was insane! the spilled beer and cigarette butts alone!)
Can you tell I am a little obsessive?? LOL!!


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

What a cutie!


----------



## Paulusmc1 (Mar 30, 2014)

Thanks all!

Bette--would you mind sharing which car harness and carseat you found worked well or you? Thanks!!

Does anyone have a shampoo and conditioner recommendation?

What size Expen and what size crate (I think I read to ask for one for a 15 pound dog?) do you all recommend?


----------



## betteboop57 (Apr 9, 2014)

Paulusmc1 said:


> Thanks all!
> 
> Bette--would you mind sharing which car harness and carseat you found worked well or you? Thanks!!
> 
> ...


We settled on the Martha Stewart Pets Dog Booster Seat. The inside has flaps that allow you to raise the seat up, so it's not so deep. It's hard to explain, you can see it at Pet Smart. Their website doesn't really show it.
http://www.petsmart.com/dog/crates-...r_id=36-7359&_t=pfm=category&pfmvalue=faceted

I did find another one that I think I like just a little better because it has more venting and I can use it as a real carrier, it says even for airplane travel; but looking at the airline websites, the highest average allowed on planes is 9"H. I figured, why not give it a try? I've tried almost all the ones in every pet store in a 30 mile radius. LOL Here's one link for it, you'll see what I mean. wag.com has more reviews, but this is the best price I've seen is here:
http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?pcatid=22221

I got the Top Paw Pet Safety Harness at Pet Smart. I like the 'furry' part that goes against the chest. You can see it here: http://www.petsmart.com/supplies-tr...-36-catid-100140?var_id=36-7480&_t=pfm=search
I didn't like that Teddy was so limited in movement, so I tried adding a tether: http://www.petsmart.com/supplies-tr...36-catid-100140?var_id=36-19902&_t=pfm=search BUT that allowed him to jump down from the seat and seemed to get tangled.

I use the harness with the car seat and it works well. A lot of the car seats have the tether too long and allows the dog to jump out and "hang". He is safe, as I use the harness and it doesn't hurt or choke him, but it sure scares the hell out of me and quickly getting to the side of the road in a panic is NOT GOOD!

Hope this helps!

Oh...I too would like to know what shampoo/conditioner to get?? I found rubbing his coat with a fabric softener sheet helps keep his hair from static fly away.


----------



## Paulusmc1 (Mar 30, 2014)

Thanks so much Bette!


----------



## betteboop57 (Apr 9, 2014)

Paulusmc1 said:


> Thanks so much Bette!


You're most welcome.


----------



## Serenissima (Feb 26, 2014)

For shampoo/conditioner I have Simcoe on cloudstar products, I use the 2 in 1 and additional conditioner. I'm allergic to most soap chemicals and this keeps her coat very soft and manageable and doesn't make me break out in hives so I'll continue using unless I find a whitening shampoo that's allergy friendly for me. However, her coat is a little bit more cottony and it looks like your pup might be silky texture so for his puppy coat it might be overkill to have the additional conditioner.


----------



## SJ1998 (Feb 4, 2013)

Paulusmc1 said:


> Thanks all!
> 
> Bette--would you mind sharing which car harness and carseat you found worked well or you? Thanks!!
> 
> ...


I use Earthbath shampoo and conditioner. Quite often it is available at TJ Maxx and Homegoods at reduced prices. It works well on my dog's coat. Those two stores also often have various car harnesses and seats as well. I was in one last week that had Sherpas.

I didnt use an ex pen. I know a lot of people do. When my boy was little, I basically had him leashed to me a lot of the time and he was in a crate when we left the house. For a crate initially I used an airline style but switched over to a wire one with a cover when he was older.


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

My crate is 24 in. X 19 in. We used a divider at first to make it smaller. My ex-pen is the Northstates superyard. I got it online from Walmart and have been very happy with it so far.


----------

